# My first shot at Betta art =]



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

I used Liam as a guide =D
What do you all think? I need more practice but I liked the way the colors were blending.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

oooohhhh nice style!  Is it photoshop?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

No it's not photoshop. I drew the outline on paper took a photo of it then uploaded that into Gimp and added the colors and lighting effects =]


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ooohhh! Still cool!  Keep it up! 
Do you think you could draw one of mine?? :] I have pictures of them in my album.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*Sure I can try =]*

I'll work on one tonight and get it up in the morning =]


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*ok lol I was bored and got it done already =]*

Heres how I start out
And Here it is Done =]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/slatc/5596883679/


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHH so pretty!!!!!!!! Thank youuuuuu!! <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, that's actually really cool, the style you have.

Mind doing one for me?
Lemme go figure out which one I want you to do first >>


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Here you go!










If you need more/better references, here's more pics of him:
http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese Fighting Fish/Uncle/


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure I'll give it a shot =]


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH so pretty!!!!!!!! Thank youuuuuu!! <3


You are very welcome =]


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here you go =]


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you~
*saves* x)


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Beautiful! Thank you~
> *saves* x)


Your very welcome =} I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the style of art. Its not cartoony but not realistic it is more modern. I love it!

Could you try some of Ares? Please.
Here is 3 photos for an idea of what he looks like.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here you go =] I used the middle pic.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you! I love it. Ill probably end up saving it and printing it out.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW that's amazing work! I'm an artist myself, however I use acrylic's and oils as my mediums. I've never tried painting fish before. If I can get a better photo of my son's Betta, would you do one for me too?

**edit** You should sign your work too.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure =] I'd be happy to do one for you =]. 

And this is for anyone I've done one for: feel free to save or print or use as an avatar. They are your pics now and you can do what ever you want with them lol.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> Thank you! I love it. Ill probably end up saving it and printing it out.


Your welcome! =] I'm glad you liked it. I had fun with his colors


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe I'll frame it and put it next to the tank.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*=]*

That would be cool =D


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like these! Mind doing Sunkiss? He's a veiltail.
I don't keep him in the cup, this photo just shows his colors best.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*Here's Sunkiss =]*

I've been practicing =D


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy snaparooni! Thats so cute, and awesome! <3 Thanks!


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Your welcome =]. I've gotten lots better at the colors =D


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have time, could you do one in memory of Ganymede?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here you go =]


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, you're really doing some nice stuff. If you're able, can you please do a pic of Harley?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's Harvey =]


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg I love it, he looks so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for doing the pic of Harley. We both love it :lol:


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Your welcome guys :-D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, I would love to have mine done if you have the time.........if you do.... can you do my avatar that would be epic dude!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

you're really good at betta art! could you draw one of my bettas? his name is moonstone


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here you go guys =]

for Ethan








Moonstone =]


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks Amaya Yuy my betta rocks & my avatar rocks!!!!!!!!!!!

So what would I need to get started at work like yours photoshop or is it a secret?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Well it's not a secret lol. I hand draw the betta first. Then I upload it onto the computer then us a program call Gimp to add the colors=]. If you want to get good at artwork practice! I started drawing Sailor Moon and DragonBall Z when I was a kid and that got me into art. Then I started drawing the things around me. I just kept at it. Practice makes perfect =].
Hope this helps :-D

Oh yeah and I'm glad you liked your picture! =] It's so cool that some of you are using them as your avatars! =D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

ya I mess around with Gimp all the time my uncle is a web desinger. He uses photoshop so all I have to do is draw the betta upload it then give special effects?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't just add effects I painted all the colors on in the program and blended them and stuff then I added the the lighting effects. I would suggest just playing around and seeing what you come up with =]


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

omg! thank you so much! moonstone looks so beautiful  i'm saving this picture, hahaha XD


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> omg! thank you so much! moonstone looks so beautiful  i'm saving this picture, hahaha XD


lol I'm glad you like it =]


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

oh yeah Johnificent could you tell me how you got the signature to go at the end of all your posts. Thank you =]


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I love your style. The little shine that you put in their eyes is such a nice touch, and makes them look so cute!


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

lol yeah when I started doing art I was drawing anime characters so you got to have that shine lol. I add it to just about every thing I draw with eyes. It brings a lot of life to it. :-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my word, your style is gorgeous and oh so unique! I'd be thrilled if you drew one of my bettas... hmmm... would you like to try a butterfly HM?  There are more pics in my album if you'd rather a different picture. But amazing work!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

This is legitimately the quickest art improvement I've ever seen in my life, the picture of Ganymede is STUNNING <33

Would it be okay if you drew my girl, Lin? Take all the time you need X3









Her dorsal fin is moving in that picture but it's the same as her other fins, a pink/blue/purple-ish colour XD!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

if you're not too busy could you please do Xaiden? you cant really see it cause of his transparent fins but he's a doubletail. thank you :-D


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> I'd be thrilled if you drew one of my bettas... hmmm... would you like to try a butterfly HM?


I loved doing him lol. He was the hardest so far =P












bahamut285 said:


> This is legitimately the quickest art improvement I've ever seen in my life, the picture of Ganymede is STUNNING <33
> Would it be okay if you drew my girl, Lin? Take all the time you need X3


Thanks =]. Yeah once I got a hang of the tools in the program it was a lot easier to blend the colors correctly =]


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shiny!*

Ooooh. I love your drawings!!! They're so cute! Hehe. Mind doing Jayne for me? :grin:
Hehe, le'me grab you a good pic. Sorry it's so big, though. Hehe.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my word, that is absolutely perfect! That really is an amazing job! Thanks so much. Mind if I use it for my avatar?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Oh my word, that is absolutely perfect! That really is an amazing job! Thanks so much. Mind if I use it for my avatar?


Your welcome I'm happy you like it =]. Feel free to use as your avatar. :-D


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> if you're not too busy could you please do Xaiden? you cant really see it cause of his transparent fins but he's a doubletail. thank you :-D


Is there anyway you could post a better pic? I can try going off of you avatar but I can't really make out how his tail looks. Let me know and I'll get right on it lol. :-D;-)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Amaya Yuy said:


> Is there anyway you could post a better pic? I can try going off of you avatar but I can't really make out how his tail looks. Let me know and I'll get right on it lol. :-D;-)


oh he's not on my avatar... thats Lonnie, he died a few months ago 

he's pretty squirmy, but i'll try to get a better pic :-D


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh! the picture in my first post disappeared! thats odd...
just so you know, he's a double tail. it can be hard to see because of his clear fins ;-) he's looking away in most of these pictures, so maybe you can use the last one as a reference of his face and body, but you cant really see his fins in that one.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

myfishjayne said:


> Ooooh. I love your drawings!!! They're so cute! Hehe. Mind doing Jayne for me? :grin:
> Hehe, le'me grab you a good pic. Sorry it's so big, though. Hehe.


So thats the Jayne that keeps attacking you 

Back to the topic: Can you draw Josh?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Enjoy yall =]


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Thx Sooooo much! Josh will be happy when I show him tmrw!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Could you please draw Akira?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

*Teary eyed* Wow... It's so pretty! Thank you!
Jayne: "Pretty cunnin', don't ya think?"


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG he's GORGEOUS! thank you soooooooooo much! :-] can i use it as my avatar?


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Your welcome guys =]


Yes you can use it as your avatar! :-D


peaches3221 said:


> OMG he's GORGEOUS! thank you soooooooooo much! :-] can i use it as my avatar?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Amaya Yuy said:


>



OMG I know my thanks is late, but I had exams XD!...This is such a pretty picture ;A;... i am going to print it out and put it beside her tank! <3

I'm going to practice my art now (I've been slacking T_T), this is so inspiring


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Churro, please?









You draw AMAZINGLY!


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry this took so long! I hope yall enjoy =]

Churro









Akira


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you so much! I LOVE it! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Can you draw guinea pigs? I know that was random...but can you?If yes, I'll post a pic


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

lol I can try but I've never done them before so no promises on how they'll turn out. =P


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll see if I can post a pic...Tmrw


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

As an artist myself I am going to critique you.

The pieces you have put out are well done. I know its digital cause I do digital also. I come to noticed that the pictures match up to the T of the pictures given to you for references.

As a digital tablet users are you tracing the photo then using the smear tool? I see you are adding in your own to make the eyes deeper and lighting on the fish, but like I said it doe seem like you are tracing all these pictures.

I used to trace to for practice. I think most artist do, but you will soon move away from it and be able to do it all on your own with time ^_^

Keep up the fun work.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Well you are right that I use a digital program for my coloring as I stated in the begining of this thread. However I'm not tracing the pictures. I draw the base of the image in my sketch book then use gimp to color it as I don't have anything that would match the colors correctly. I use the dropper to get the right colors and then paint the image. I use the smudge tool to get rid of any hard lines so it looks more realistic. I hope this helps you understand how I did these. Also here is some pics of the outlines from my sketch book. I'm not at home right now so I took these with my phone.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

those are amazing!!!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Amaya Yuy said:


> Well you are right that I use a digital program for my coloring as I stated in the begining of this thread. However I'm not tracing the pictures. I draw the base of the image in my sketch book then use gimp to color it as I don't have anything that would match the colors correctly. I use the dropper to get the right colors and then paint the image. I use the smudge tool to get rid of any hard lines so it looks more realistic. I hope this helps you understand how I did these. Also here is some pics of the outlines from my sketch book. I'm not at home right now so I took these with my phone.


 Nice ^_^


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, that was beautiful! the wait wasn't too long, and even if it took two months, this was so nice it's worth it! Thank you! <3


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I know I asked a while ago if you'd do a picture for me. Most of my pictures are blurry, but here's Sazzer









Thx if you can and you're work is sooo gorgeous every new piece you show is amazing!


----------



## Samsvalleybettas (Apr 25, 2011)

Could you do a picture of Ryu if you have time. I just love the others they are so beautiful.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE you're art! They're so life like. Can you please draw Angel?


----------

